# Faxing in ADGA Papers for Show?



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, y'all experienced showers, or anyone who can tell me what to do, LOL, I have a question!

How do I go about faxing in my doeling's ADGA registration papers? Other then faxing them in  I would really appreciate a step-by-step from y'all, because I have a show coming up and a doeling that will not have papers!

:thankU::-D :rainbow:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bumping this up for you. I've never faxed anything so I can't help you, sorry. I have 5 goats that I am waiting for registries on, fingers crossed they will arrive in time. i hope you get the papers in time to show your doeling


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! My LA stuff just came in, so I hope the other stuff comes in soon. But I sent in the LA info three months back....not exactly reassuring!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

But other LA stuff are you expecting?

When I faxed applications to ADGA for stamped duplicates for Cricket, before the show,I went to my town library, since I dont have a fax machine, and they only charged around 10 cents each fax.

First I made copies of the application I was faxing, and kept them with my records. Then I wrote on the application (at the very bottom or at the very top): 

Please fax stamped duplicate. Send to Fax#: (then I put the library's fax number).


The library also had me fill out a Fax Transmittal Sheet, writing who to fax it to.
ADGA's fax number is listed on applications at the top right corner.

I then then waited around town, then in an hour, received the faxed stamped duplicates from ADGA.
ADGA faxed the library the stamped duplicates.
You might want to talk with ADGA at the same time you fax it ,to make sure they receive it.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, not LA. Just papers 

Thank you soooo much! I will do that tomorrow   My dad works at the Library, so it's real convenient


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, you are expecting registration certificates? Those always seem to take the longest to process and send back.
Especially, the rush to get LA dates and papers out, I am sure they are behind and backed up with registration papers.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, I am expecting papers for Buddy, and Dancer  At this point, I'm just going to fax them in today and not worry about it......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, I faxed the papers in this morning, and it's been three hours and still nothing  What do I do? Hope it went through......


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Problem resolved!  Thank you all (and especially mistydaiz!)!!


----------

